
How to watch job listings from indeed.com using Scraper.AI - artif4ct
https://medium.com/@maxim_9663/how-to-watch-job-listings-from-indeed-com-using-scraper-ai-fa7399e80a00
======
moritonal
I'm always interested in these anonymous reviews that make "x seem so easy", I
end up assuming there's a bias.

The guide was written by "Maxim" and posted as "artif4ct". The tool
"Scraper.AI" is owned by the company "Roadwork", which a google of "Roadwork
scraperai" leads to the likely developer Xavier Geerinck[1].

A google of "Xavier Geerinck "Maxim"" leads then to the brother Maxim Geerinck
who has a real medium page [2]. The poster "artif4ct" previously talked a lot
about betanotify.com, which was written by Maxim so it's fair to assume Maxim
runs "artif4ct".

I have nothing against self-promotion of a neat tool, but using a sock-puppet
medium account to promote the ease of a tool your brother wrote without any
mention of the bias or cost is, in my opinion, unethical.

On another note, there's a small spelling mistake here: "Therefor we bill
based on usage where each scrape represents 1 unit." which should be
"Therefore we bill based on usage where each scrape represents 1 unit.".

1\.
[https://twitter.com/xaviergeerinck?lang=en](https://twitter.com/xaviergeerinck?lang=en)
2\. [https://medium.com/@maximgeerinck](https://medium.com/@maximgeerinck) 3\.
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/beta-
notify](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/beta-notify)

------
nicolas_
While it's an interesting method I'm doing the same thing but by using RSS
feeds and it's way more simple than using a scraping service.

Go to Indeed, do a search with your preferred parameters (job title, city,
pay, etc) and add the URL to a RSS Reader like Feedly or Inoreader. Done.

~~~
artif4ct
RSS is indeed a great way, a lot of sites don't support RSS. This method shows
how to do it without, might worth having a tutorial on how to do it with RSS

------
spzb
People really will stick "AI" onto anything these days.

~~~
omarhaneef
This just makes me want to get the domains aiaicaptain, aiofthetiger, aight,
aisee, aido and aiofthestorm.

spoiler alert: they were all taken! (except for aiofthestorm if someone wants
it)

